# Tips and tricks for Metropolis Arks and Jaeger



## Titanborn-Axiom (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey all,

As the Christmas shopping season has pretty much ended for me (I won't be eating if I don't stop) I was able to acquire all of the Metropolis Arks as well as Jaeger and since they have been out for some time I know a lot of people have experience with them so I was wondering if you guys could share your experiences with the libraries, post mic levels, panning, etc. Any info would be helpful.

I'm using Reaper OTR


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 19, 2018)

Food is overrated. Just saying.

I don't have Jaeger, but have found the Arks to be quite unfussy. It's one of the things I like about Arks 1 & 2. Occasionally have to take away a bit of the tree to get them to sit with other libraries but they fit with my SF libraries pretty well right out of the box once the levels have been balanced. For whatever reason Ark 3 has been more of a mixing challenge, even working just with other Arks, and I haven't really solved it to my satisfaction.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 19, 2018)

Monster low brass patch for ark 1.

Load Marcato and sustain patches for Tubas, cinbassi and bass trombones into one instance of Kontakt.

Enjoy. 

(Works even better when layered with the horde).


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 30, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Monster low brass patch for ark 1.
> 
> Load Marcato and sustain patches for Tubas, cinbassi and bass trombones into one instance of Kontakt.
> 
> ...



Ugh. I get terrible phasing when loading cimbassi and bass trombones together in a multi with sustains, makes it unusable for long notes. Also the short notes for horns and strings are so incredibly inconsistent, where they always play off beat no matter what, I guess one of the round robins has a longer attack or something, but I was honestly shocked that it can’t even do short ostinato/phrases properly. I donno. Not that it’s a bad library, but I am not really understanding the hype with this one honestly, probably because I have quite a few other libraries that perform properly as expected... so when I finally get something like Ark 1 that is so unanimously praised, it’s a bit baffling when you run into basic issues like that which makes it useless for certain things. Ugh.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice tip for adding "life" to a fast spiccato part with the High Strings :

1. Open a Multi
2. Active "Poly KS" and "CC Xfade"
3. Load "Octaved Spiccato" and "Blurred Spiccato"
4. Press both corresponding Keyswitches
5. Move CC22 all the way to the left (you should hear only the octaved spics)
6. Record your part !
7. Replay your part, and by moving gently CC22 to the right, add some of the "Blurred Spiccato" in.

The blurred spiccato by itself is a bit too much, but by taking advantage of CAPSULE I find it really helps giving a nice human feel to the regular spics. Hope this helps !


----------

